# On the Pull



## swilliams (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Apologies in advance if this offends anyone, but here goes.

I will be arriving in Dubai shortly, have checked out the blogs and the night club sites and forums etc. It looks a bit of a party place.

To be blunt am I likely to get laid in Dubai? Im in mid 30s I think im reasonably good looking and obviously educated.

Are the ladies up for it or what?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Go to the York, it's a dead cert then.

You obviously think you are the right material for the fairer sex, maybe they will be able to give you a more objective view when they are on the forum later


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

with your attitude I doubt it and may I ask why you are 'obviously educated'? Didn't see anything to indicate it myself - from a member of the 'fairer sex'


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

swilliams said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Apologies in advance if this offends anyone, but here goes.
> 
> ...


Mate, I think with your charm, charisma and 'obvious' education you'll be well in - deffo...

...try Elphaba first


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

no doubt swilliams, you just need to add some Rohypnol (roofies) to your arsenal, and you are set!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

swilliams said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Apologies in advance if this offends anyone, but here goes.
> 
> ...


Dont forget to take her down the beach will you!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Dont forget to take her down the beach will you!


This is the first time I've ever used it but 'LOL' at that comment cos I actually did just laugh out loud!! Now I feel a t!t sat in the living room of my shared flat laughing into an iPod!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

A friday afternoon following a good brunch would seem to set the right atmosphere


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

I think this is a certain regular expat forum user hiding behind a fake screen name!!!!!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

swilliams said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Apologies in advance if this offends anyone, but here goes.
> 
> ...


Get your coat......you've pulled  

Dolly


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

swilliams said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Apologies in advance if this offends anyone, but here goes.
> 
> ...



With your obvious charm and style, how can you possibly fail?? 

Sadly you'll find idiotic slappers who will even fall for knobs like you. Many however, will be asking you for Dhs 500, but I expect you'll find that rather cheap.

-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> With your obvious charm and style, how can you possibly fail??
> 
> Sadly you'll find idiotic slappers who will even fall for knobs like you. Many however, will be asking you for Dhs 500, but I expect you'll find that rather cheap.
> 
> -


ROFL - 
heheheheh


----------



## sandrareynolds (Oct 3, 2008)

hahahhahhaaha


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

there's a place called the rattlesnake where you are practically guaranteed to pick up. Had a few mates go there and pick up every time, no dramas.

you're in


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe you should attend one of Crazy's Bar rounds.

You might find a woman drunk enough to sleep with you! lmfao


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

NATS said:


> Maybe you should attend one of Crazy's Bar rounds.
> 
> You might ind a woman drunk enough to sleep with you! lmfao



Hardly! He'll have more luck with Crazy (just buy him a couple of sambuccas and he'll be yours!)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

NATS said:


> Maybe you should attend one of Crazy's Bar rounds.
> 
> You might find a woman drunk enough to sleep with you! lmfao


I can testify that all the women that have been out drinking with me are of a considerable higher quality than to be impressed by that kind of patter.

...it'll cost you AT LEAST 600dhms 

though I'll happily take 50fils


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I can testify that all the women that have been out drinking with me are of a considerable higher quality than to be impressed by that kind of patter.
> 
> ...it'll cost you AT LEAST 600dhms
> 
> ...


_That cheap!! I'll be your Pimp then. I'll charge 1.50 dhs and give you 50 fils for your trouble!_


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey, to be quite honest there are different "Pulls" there are the genuine ones and then there are the not so genuine ones...

Dubai is a haven for many ladies of the night, Chinese, Russian, African, Ethiopian and the list goes on... now these are what are known as take aways! particularly the Chinese variety of take away, as said by another blogger, the York is a sure fire way to get your end away, the Chinese birds are on your case before you even get to the bar for a beer. 

There are other places to have a genuine pull such as umm Barastis, Double Decker, and thats about it I think.. 

Its horses for courses mate, if what you are after is a one night jump, then the York is the place for yee! Or Imperial Suites is another crazy dive... just be prepared to bargain, the later the night gets the price will go down but there again the quality of product drops rapidly lol (So I am told!)

Let us know how you get on fella!! lol


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

[email protected]

Crazy you chose your name well coz you're indeed C R A Z Y! lol

Just kidding!


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

PS: Steer clear of the Eithiopians, they have a tendance to take money up front have about 10 minutes of jiggy jiggy and ****** off! (So I am told)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> With your obvious charm and style, how can you possibly fail??
> 
> Sadly you'll find idiotic slappers who will even fall for knobs like you. Many however, *will be asking you for Dhs 500,* but I expect you'll find that rather cheap.
> 
> -


But how do you KNOW that Elph?


----------



## swilliams (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats brilliant everyone. I was half expecting some nasty replies, but not only have you let me know there are certain places to "pull" but you have also shown me that you all have a sense of humour, and dont take yourselves too seriously.

Im definitely looking forward to arriving around February time, and im sure I will have a great laugh with all of you already out there.

Obviously educated meant: dont you have to have a degree to work out there?

Dont get me wrong, I dont go round like a dog with two d##s was just getting to the point.

Cheers.


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

swilliams said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Apologies in advance if this offends anyone, but here goes.
> 
> ...


Wow swilliams, lucky you, you have time to think about it, look at my agenda: Monday-arabic lessons, Tuesday and Wednsday FC INTER (champion's league),
thursday (hopefully) "BARASTI, Buhdda or whatever", friday morning repair the 
damage of the night before-afternoon windsurf (if no wind then booze), saturday
windsurf (as above), Sunday-FC INTER (premier league). But if the lady has the same Fergie's tendencies...well then f..k culture I'll give arabic lessons up!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> But how do you KNOW that Elph?



Wooooo! Thin ice alert! 


From reading forums like this mainly.



-


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

1000 aed is more like it.


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey do these ladies (hookers/prostitutes/****s) go for check ups for Aids?

coz as an expat if you are tested (application for residency visa, etc) and you fail the test, you get deported! or so I am told!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> 1000 aed is more like it.


And, how do you know that?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> And, how do you know that?


i plead the 5th...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bubbles said:


> 1000 aed is more like it.


You're getting ripped off there mate.

Allegedly


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You're getting ripped off there mate.
> 
> Allegedly


Maybe, it's higher quality goods! How come there are no male hookers??? Not that I'm going down that road but I'm curious!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

LOL! It's all about quality! 

ps: I do not have experience of actually handing over the cash.  Have just been to a few places with some mates.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

We think he doth prosteth too much....


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

If only this was posted a couple of weeks ago...it would have saved me a pretty surreal evening.

Only just arrived in Dubai and decided to pop out for a quiet pint, and since i live just round the corner from York and there's this massive sign shouting 'BAR' on the outside, i figured i'll give it a try. Dreams of it being my new local vanished pretty fast...
The minute i stepped through the closed doors i found myself in a dimly lit room full of ladies and their eyes were all over me (if any guy wants to know how it feels to be prey, this is it).
Managed to make it to the bar and got a drink before this very friendly girl walked up and striked up a conversation with me. I had my suspicions, but for the first 5 minutes, i was thinking "i love Dubai!!!". 
You can guess where the conversation went after that...

So for the record...
1. yes, prices start from 1000 aed but can be "negotiated" 
2. yes, i stayed for a couple more drinks 
3. no, i was a good boy and went home alone


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh my god!!! I almost choked on my toast reading this thread!! LMAO

Williams, bloody brilliant and brutally honest post!

PS Welcome to the Forum! LOL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Maybe, it's higher quality goods! How come there are no male hookers??? I'd love to go down that road and I'm bi-curious!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Maybe, it's higher quality goods! How come there are no male hookers??? Not that I'm going down that road but I'm curious!


Me and a girlfriend in Spain have said if we come into money, we would open a nightclub (a brothel in Spain) for women only!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Me and a girlfriend in Spain have said if we come into money, we would open a nightclub (a brothel in Spain) for women only!


The only way I'll ever come into money is by knocking one out in a till....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


>


You are so dead!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> The only way I'll ever come into money is by knocking one out in a till....


Andy!!!!!!  LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You are so dead!!!


I was wondering if you'd notice that....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I was wondering if you'd notice that....


She didn't, she's a bit slow our Maz


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> She didn't, she's a bit slow our Maz


I have a feeling you were in on this! No point changing your Avatar now, I already know what you look like!!! And worse still, I know where you work, so you might like to send someone out to check that the coast is clear before you step outside the building! 

And Andy Capp, you best pray I never know what you look like! You are now on my hit list!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Promises, promises Maz....


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Everyone help Maz, she needs to find male hookers. Wonder what her future plans are.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll be one!! I'm not fussy!! lol


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

of course you will get laid, there are lots of women looking for that and waiting for Mr. Obviously educated in Dubai. 

Singing LL cool J- baby 

*girl I am here to stay
never had a girl make me feel this way
*even though i had to pay*
shorty I am ur baby*


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Everyone help Maz, she needs to find male hookers. Wonder what her future plans are.


I think not! I've got more taste than that. 

Now that you mention it though, are you offering your services? I hope that it's free cause I refuse to pay for such things!  Plus, I would hate to have to ask you for my money back! 

P.S I am saving myself for marriage! If you want the goods, you gotta bring a ring, wrapped in your bank account statement!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> I'll be one!! I'm not fussy!! lol


Ah, but I am!


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Contact my pimp maz


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I think not! I've got more taste than that.
> 
> Now that you mention it though, are you offering your services? I hope that it's free cause I refuse to pay for such things!  Plus, I would hate to have to ask you for my money back!


I offer discount for ugly females to add to the feel good factor! But you Maz, sorry I may need to charge more.. lol


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> I offer discount for ugly females to add to the feel good factor! But you Maz, sorry I may need to charge more.. lol


For you, I'll pay more. One whole dirham!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

There is a lady you might actually be able to get a discount on. 
She hang out by Harman house, she is usually drinking her energy drink by 11pm ish replenshing all that spent energy. I guess at that point, u can get a discount. 

Dont get to comfortable in places like Barasti, these women are everywhere. Once they start asking u where u live etc, they are tryna judge how much u can afford to pay. So uhm, u have ur work cut out for u.

There are a lot of Great women in DUbai, some just come at a price.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> For you, I'll pay more. One whole dirham!


The trouble is... one you pop you wont be able to stop... lol that one dirham extra each time soon adds up! This time next year I'll be a millionaire Rodney!

Now this thread started with a genuine query about pulling in Dubai, I thought it was a fair question... how many females go out on the pull (without letting on)?? Most I'd say! lol Deep inside evry woman there is a slapper trying to get out!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> The trouble is... one you pop you wont be able to stop... lol that one dirham extra each time soon adds up! This time next year I'll be a millionaire Rodney!
> 
> Now this thread started with a genuine query about pulling in Dubai, I thought it was a fair question... how many females go out on the pull (without letting on)?? Most I'd say! lol *Deep inside evry woman there is a slapper trying to get out!*!!


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


>


LMAO

I've been here for 3 weeks and had got to the point where it was go home or jump out the window....but i decided to see what was on here and this thread has had me in tears.... thank you guys, your made my day.

anyone stuck in a serviced apartment with 2 teenage kids will know what i mean.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stressin said:


> LMAO
> 
> ....but i decided to see what was on here and this thread has had me in tears.... thank you guys, your made my day.


Same here! My workmates thought I was going mad cause I just kept looking at the screen and laughing  They've probably ordered a stray jacket for me already!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Same here! My workmates thought I was going mad cause I just kept looking at the screen and laughing  They've probably ordered a stray jacket for me already!


Those stray jackets are bad news aren't they, you put them down and half an hour later they've upped and left....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Alledegedly the girls at the York charge more if a straightjacket is invoved


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I am in deep shock at the innuendo's on this thread, I feel I need to cleanse my soul! A good Catholic girl such as myself............... tee hee


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I am in deep shock at the innuendo's on this thread, I feel I need to cleanse my soul! A good Catholic girl such as myself............... tee hee



I'm supposed to be a good Catholic girl as well but I'd probably have to hire a truck to carry all my sins next time I decide to venture near a church (about half of them can be found scattered on the forum!). The Church doors would probably bang shut as well or the church building will collapse - sinner on the premises!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh well, Maz, I may as well join the chica's in York's and start charging.....my business head has been crap for years as I GAVE it away for free!! PMSL


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

LOL, Is there really such a thing as a good Catholic Girl?  I think it's a myth...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

bubbles said:


> LOL, Is there really such a thing as a good Catholic Girl?  I think it's a myth...


Ahem....Bubbles....yes there are.....theres me!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> LOL, Is there really such a thing as a good Catholic Girl?  I think it's a myth...


Of course there is!  I, for one, am neither giving it away or selling it (would be too expensive in any case! ) - saving myself for marriage!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Of course there is!  I, for one, am neither giving it away or selling it (would be too expensive in any case! ) - saving myself for marriage!


Maz, forget that. When you buy, you try beforehand, if you're satisfied, you take the goods home, if not, you sling 'em back on the heap......same with men, really!  LOL


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Maz, forget that. When you buy, you try beforehand, if you're satisfied, you take the goods home, if not, you sling 'em back on the heap......same with men, really!  LOL


You crack me up!  I'm so glad I'm not a guy!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You crack me up!  I'm so glad I'm not a guy!!!


Me too....to be expected to make love to beautiful women all night long AND have a bank balance the size of the World Bank must be very hard on a man...........like I care though!! Tee hee


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

you see, there lies the problem.

Not enough beautiful women around 

Never gone to bed with an ugly woman, but woken up next to loads


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> you see, there lies the problem.
> 
> Not enough beautiful women around
> 
> Never gone to bed with an ugly woman, but woken up next to loads



Thats where you went wrong......you fell asleep....typical man! LOL


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, if there was something worth staying awake for ..........................


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Well, if there was something worth staying awake for ..........................



A McDonald's breakfast???? LOL


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> A McDonald's breakfast???? LOL


Only when me and my hangover are taken to MOE


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Only when me and my hangover are taken to MOE


I no longer offer that service! PMSL


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Some times we have no choice but to go to sleep after the drivel pillow talk, who needs that! Ugly women are more gratfull anyway, that is the general understanding, theres nothing worse than having a really tasty woman because every other fella wants a piece, drives you nuts!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Some times we have no choice but to go to sleep after the drivel pillow talk, who needs that! Ugly women are more gratfull anyway, that is the general understanding, theres nothing worse than having a really tasty woman because every other fella wants a piece, drives you nuts!


Well if that's the excuse you want to use to explain to yourself why you can only get ugly women, you go ahead.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Well if that's the excuse you want to use to explain to yourself why you can only get ugly women, you go ahead.


That was funny lol


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

You must be an oil painting! Youre so vain, you probly think this thread is about you your so vain!!! lalala


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> You must be an oil painting! Youre so vain, you probly think this thread is about you your so vain!!! lalala


You mean it wasn't...

_{turns to catch a glance of himself in the mirror - nice }_


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You mean it wasn't...
> 
> _{turns to catch a glance of himself in the mirror - nice }_



It's about me, not you. And I may be vain, but I'm also extremely good looking, and have a great brain and sense of humour. In fact, I'm quite a catch. Just ask my (good looking!!) husband.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> It's about me, not you. And I may be vain, but I'm also extremely good looking, and have a great brain and sense of humour. In fact, I'm quite a catch. Just ask my (good looking!!) husband.


Nah, I'm DEFINITELY better looking!


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

flossie said:


> It's about me, not you. And I may be vain, but I'm also extremely good looking, and have a great brain and sense of humour. In fact, I'm quite a catch. Just ask my (good looking!!) husband.


Is that what you mum told you, oh how sweet you remember...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Me too....to be expected to make love to beautiful women all night long AND have a bank balance the size of the World Bank must be very hard on a man...........like I care though!! Tee hee


Somebody call ....


----------



## Grantley (Oct 6, 2008)

LMFAO - this is brilliant. Bring it on....


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I'm supposed to be a good Catholic girl as well but I'd probably have to hire a truck to carry all my sins next time I decide to venture near a church (about half of them can be found scattered on the forum!). The Church doors would probably bang shut as well or the church building will collapse - sinner on the premises!!


If you need I work for a freight forwarder...I can load your sins and mine, it should be enough for a full truck...it's cheaper!!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

i think the song "I'm to sexy" by Right Said Fred should automatically load up with this thread


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

30knots said:


> If you need I work for a freight forwarder...I can load your sins and mine, it should be enough for a full truck...it's cheaper!!!


 One truck was enough yesterday but you might like to double that order. Figured I'd load up today's sins as well and just make one trip!


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> One truck was enough yesterday but you might like to double that order. Figured I'd load up today's sins as well and just make one trip!


WOW!!!!...and not even a priest to absolve yr sins...poor little lost sheep


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

30knots said:


> WOW!!!!...and not even a priest to absolve yr sins...poor little lost sheep


If you can get me half a dozen, I reckon that I should be done by the end of the year!! Just in time for Xmas as well!  My mother would be so disappointed if she knew how far I'd fallen!! Counting on her to save my soul and throw a little bit of water down my way when hell gets too hot!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just remember


"Alcohol....................Getting Ugly People Laid Since 1644"


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri - an admission? 


-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I was wondering the same, Elphaba........ dum de dum........ lol

However, I have met Ogri's better half and can say she's a beautiful woman


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I shall say nothing to incriminate myself


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Somebody call ....


Did you forget to finish your sentence? lol


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have been waiting for him to say 'Ghostbusters'.

I guess he is too busy starring in the mirror. 


-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Elphaba, I think you could be right there!!! Lol

A legend in his own imagination...........


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Who ordered the stunna then


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri, you really shouldn't put pics of yourself on here, it will scare potential friends away....... ahem.....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You know I would never have my hair in pig tails


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> You know I would never have my hair in pig tails


This would be true....if you had hair.....


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

hari said:


>


Did Ogri's sexy pic scare you, Hari?


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Did Ogri's sexy pic scare you, Hari?


Lol...I missed this thread and after seeing that picture , started reading from the first post.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I would vote this thread as the funniest this year! LOL


----------



## Rich27 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Brilliant!*

Loved your response to that mate. Pure class.

I like the car too. Is that your current drive or a fond memory? I've just had to sell my gorgeous Supra because of the move
Is there much of a car 'scene' out there?

Rich


----------

